# Generic Host Process Error in WinXP SP3



## Kevin Cochran

I continually receive a Generic Host Process for Win32 Services error everytime I boot up from standby. Most processes work fine but my Lan, wireless and ability to access the Internet is disabled.


----------



## jblad

Hi!
I had the same problem when I upgraded from XP SP2 to SP3.
I found the solution here, in an article by Styan (Thanks!): http://www.vistax64.com/net-general/168567-generic-host-process-win32-services-has-encountered-problem.html

In short, the solution is:
These 3 files (wscsvc.dll, wzcdlg.dll and wzcsvc.dll) were replaced when you upgraded to SP3. You must put back the SP2-versions of the files. The build of the SP2-files are the same for all of the 3 files: 5.1.2600.2180
The date (on my computer) is August 4, 2004.

Do like this:
1) Create a new folder that is easy to access (C:\Temp).
2) Search your hard drive for these 3 old files, and copy them to C:\Temp.
3) If you didn't find all the 3 files on your PC, copy them from an other PC with SP2, or you can download them from http://www.dlldump.com/. When you download, the date will change on the downloaded files, but that's OK. Save the files into C:\Temp. In my case, I had to download wzcsvc.dll .
4) Restart your PC, and press F8 to enter the startup menu. 
5) Select one of the Safe Mode options (without network) for starting Windows. I used Safe Mode with Commnd Prompt.
6) Open the folder C:\Windows\System32, and rename the 3 files (e.g. wscsvc.dll_sp3, ...). Or if you dare, you could delete them...
7) Copy the 3 old files from C:\Temp into C:\Windows\System32.
8) Reboot your PC.

This worked very fine for me - hope it does in your case, too!
Please tell us if this worked!


----------



## kaigray

I have Windows XP SP3 and this problem just started. What should I do?


----------



## ohillary

thank you, thank you, thank you . . . 1000 blessing be upon you . . . this problem has been on my computer for 4 months and not one mention of this solution on any MS site! 
1. warning pop-ups gone!
2. computer running faster!

really, thanks again.

ohillary


----------



## ohillary

I guess I blessed to early. A thousand curses be upon you! The ERROR is back.


----------



## AlwaysEddie

Dear Sir/Madam,

In light of your recent query, it would be advisable to install the Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644). #Found on the microsoft site#

After a restart your problem should have been solved!

Regards,
Eddie


----------

